# yellow pee



## mrscote (May 13, 2013)

My new goats have a bright yellow pee. They are both female and 8 week old nygerian dwarf. I'm not sure if this is because if their diet change or if they got into something they shouldn't have.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Are they getting enough water?

What have they been eating?


----------



## mrscote (May 13, 2013)

They have access to water all day long. They get hay and have access to our yard. We have 20 acres that they have been exploring. They have also found a small tree that I had to fence in so they couldn't eat the leaves anymore. They also have been wearing EVERY dandelion they can find.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Maybe it is the dandelions.  They should be fine.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Do you know if they were given Fortified B Complex? That can turn their pee a bright orange/yellow.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Probably the dandelions. We used to have THOUSANDS them in our pastures...I saw a pic the other day...now we don't have ONE in the pasture! They love them.


----------



## mrscote (May 13, 2013)

Linz. I haven't given them anything. I have have them since mother's day weekend. I keep am eye on them. Thank you guys so much. Sometimes hearing from others really eases the mind.


----------

